# Kay&Kim say hello



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi @ all,

I'm the new one here.  2 abyssinian cats will arrive here in 1 week.  Can't wait to welcome the 2 brothers here. :kittyball


We prepared well. (See attachments) 
We built a fenced outside area as well as a "cat room". Of course the cats have access to the whole apartment all the time as well. 

I want to add that the reason for all of this is me getting side effects from an antibiotic called Ciprofloxacin. It may be irrelevant to a cat forum but doctors are over prescribing it a lot sadly and I'm one of the many victims. Sorry to get on your nerves with that but that's the reason why a former young athlete, like myself, decided to get cats again. Before I got these side effects I was studying at university, training 6 hours a day, fighting MMA in Japan, riding my Motorbike through Europe, etc etc...yes I really did all of that and more regularly. Now I'm basically caged inside my apartment all day which is why these 2 Aby cats will have all the attention they need. 

What else? Well here is a video of the 2 boys, with about 2 months I think at the breeder's place:
http://youtu.be/QbHg7hV2l-o
Enjoy. 

Kay&Kim


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.

You may be shocked to learn that actual athletes and people who work full-time and have busy social lives also have cats.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You may be shocked to learn that actual athletes and people who work full-time and have busy social lives also have cats.


OMG! Yes we do!! 
Welcome Kay&Kim!
I bet you can hardly contain yourself! 
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the CF! 

I always thought abbys were the cutest thing, especially with their unique fur! Your two will be very high energy kitties, it seems!

Great job on the cat room! So much dedication to your kitties for them to have a special room of their own!


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

marie73 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You may be shocked to learn that actual athletes and people who work full-time and have busy social lives also have cats.


Just not me.  Especially Abyssinian cats with a cat room like that. lol


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi there and welcome to the forum! What an awesome playground for your two new boys. I can't wait until you get them so you can tell us all about them!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, those kittens are full of energy, as kittens generally are. I love how much height they get on their flying leaps. Glad you're getting two so they can play and wear each other out, rather than wear you out.


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

Here they are a little younger with 1.5 months (roughly):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFHVSJ-K8PM

And the lazy side of them now that it's hot and humid. With 3 months and it seems that they had a little growth burst recently getting long and lean. lol:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyQBhpVxKXk


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, they are just so adorable!  Look at how big their ears are! :luv

Do they already have names?


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

Well...Kay&Kim


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

Now 3.5 months old. Sorry for the short vids it's what I got sent by the breeder. Once they're here I'll start making longer videos. 

Chilling:
https://youtu.be/W85gYnzkmsM

A little exploring:
https://youtu.be/Xx_JYD9XO7I


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

2 new videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-uB6Xhw114

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg56jKZ5br4


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Toooo Funny! What are they playing with? It sure has them going!
Sharon


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

It's called Hexbug. The best and most unknown cat toy out there imo. They got mouse looking versions as well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kay&Kim,
Thanks! I wonder how it would function on a short napped carpet? 
Your soon to be kitties, will keep you very entertained, I think!
Sharon


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd use these for carpet:
https://youtu.be/80JqgUe8-yQ


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Those look like a blast! I'm not sure how long they'd have their legs, with my bunch, but it sure would be fun to see what my cats would do with them!


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

make a video if you decide to try it. :kittyball


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

Made a small tunnel.


----------



## Kay&Kim (Jul 23, 2015)

Cleaning each other after dinner 
https://youtu.be/GqnaOhf3Nbw

:2kitties


----------

